# William's Story



## Matilda_z (Dec 9, 2005)

I belonged to the February 2008 DDC, and now I think it's time leave them and to join the mothers on this board. This is my son's story.

My baby boy was born on Tuesday morning, Feb.5. It was a natural birth, but he needed immediate resuscitation. I got to give him a little kiss after they established his breathing and rushed him out to intubate him with oxygen. Then I didn't see him for about an hour and 45 minutes, but I had continuous updates on his health from my midwife.

He was taken to the children's hospital about 3 hours after the birth and Grant and I visited him that afternoon at the neonatal intensive care unit.

Over the next few days we found out that he had trisomy 13. Our lives were shattered. He was finally diagnosed with full trisomy 13 one week after the birth. We decided to switch to palliative care, to give him as comfortable and full a life as possible. I wanted to get him away from all the IVs and monitors, x-rays and ECGs. His life and death were going to be as peaceful and natural as possible.

Ten days after his birth, on Friday the 15th, we moved him from the NICU to Roger's House, next door to the hospital. His health had been failing that week and the doctors did not expect him to survive more than a few hours, but he did really well. We lived with him at Roger's House for a whole week before bringing him home. The staff set us up with all the supplies that we needed for home care and we had learned how to feed him breastmilk through a tube into his stomach. It was nice to finally be going home, and we knew that we probably wouldn't return to Roger's House. Every minute that we spent with William was precious.

Just after 8PM on the day we brought him home (February 22), William Grant passed away peacefully in our arms.

He was a wonderful little guy, and we are so happy that he survived to be born and gave us a chance to get to know him. My beautiful little boy.

We were not able to give him a home birth, but he died at home in my arms and holding onto my husband's finger. No one rushed to take him away from me and I held him for three hours after he died, saying goodbye. It was terribly sad and incredibly natural.

William and me
Holding hands
Skin to skin


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn (Jun 23, 2007)

Mama, there is nothing I can say to ease your pain, but please know that you are in my thoughts. My heart breaks for you. You provided a wonderful life for your little boy, full of comfort and love. Wishing you much peace, comfort, and healing.
















William


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

I am so incredibly sorry for your loss. You will be in my thoughts. Thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

I am so sorry for your terrible loss. Thinking of you and baby William.


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

Oh mama, I am so sorry for the loss of your baby boy. I don't normally post here, but came across your thread in new posts & just could not go past without offering my condolences & a hug..... ((((matilda))))


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

So sorry to read of your loss of little William. Losing a baby is the most difficult event we have to go through (I hope). His days with you and his family sound wonderful and I'm so glad you got to show him the love that you are feeling. (((HUGS)))

D.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

I am so very sorry.







He is beautiful.


----------



## starparticle (Jun 30, 2005)

You are incredibly brave. You gave William the very best for the time he was here.

Lots of love and healing to you and your family.


----------



## MamaSong (May 1, 2006)

Mama, what an incredible story. My heart is aching for you. I'm glad you were able to say goodbye in such a peaceful and beautiful way. Sending strength...


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

There are no words to express how sorry I am to hear of the shocking and devastating loss of your beautiful son. I am thinking of your family and hoping that you will find peace and healing with time.







I am so sorry... Sweet William


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Matilda, my thoughts are with you and your family.
I am so, so sorry for your loss.
William's story is sad but beautiful and full of love.
May peace be with you.

Em


----------



## MamabearTo4 (May 31, 2006)

Thank you so much for sharing such precious memories with us. The photos are lovely - he truly is a beautiful boy!

I'm so sorry for your loss, but I'm glad that you were all able to be home with William. What treasured time! I can't imagine what you're feeling now, but I hope you're able to find peace in the arms of your friends and family.

Thinking of you and Sweet William. May your grieving and healing be easy on you.


----------



## Greenmama13 (Nov 24, 2006)

mama, my heart goes out to you. I cried when I read your post. What a beautiful boy! I'm glad you were able to say goodbye so peacefully.


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

Thank you for sharing your story and your beautiful photos of William. I am glad that you were able to share his last few days peacefully with him. Your family is in my thoughts.


----------



## honeybunch2k8 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry, it must be devastating!


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

mama I am so sorry for your loss. May you eventually find peace.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 13, 2004)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Your son was beautiful. Peace be with you and your family.


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

William is beautiful and so are you. I'm so so sorry for your loss. I hope there is healing and peace in the months to come.


----------



## GranoLLLy-girl (Mar 1, 2005)

My heart just breaks for you. I'm glad that you were able to spend time with him at home--and the pictures are simply beautiful.


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

He's beautiful - and could not have been more loved.
I am so, so sorry for your loss.
Please feel free to PM me if there's anything I can do to help - I'm in Ottawa, too.


----------



## punkrawkmama27 (Aug 31, 2007)

He is so beautiful. My heart breaks for you and your family. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

What a beautiful, sweet baby boy. My heart is breaking for you.








I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm so sorry, what a beautiful boy.


----------



## joshs_girl (Dec 8, 2006)

Oh mama - what a beautiful little boy he is!

You gave him a most amazing life and amazing passing - what a strong mama you are and what a blessed gift to give and receive.

Peace to you and your family.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank you for sharing your story and your beautiful photos. I'm so glad you were able to spend time with William before his death. I love the skin-to-skin photo. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## nonibradshaw (May 15, 2007)

I am so sorry for your heartache.


----------



## Matilda_z (Dec 9, 2005)

Thank you all for the thoughts, prayers, wishes and hugs.

I know that we're going to get through this. I think that we've done the best we could. I'm so glad that we were able to know him. I'm so glad that he was born. We were very lucky.


----------



## Dena (May 29, 2006)

I am so so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy, and your strength and love gave him a beautiful lifetime. I am just sorry it was such a short one.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

He is a beautiful little boy. Having that time together must have been so precious.









I'm so sorry.


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss... he is a beautiful little child


----------



## jaclyn7 (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh, Mama might heart breaks for you and your family. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## kerilynn (Sep 9, 2005)

Thank you for being so brave in posting your story. My heart is aching for you and your family. Please always reach out to people when it seems too much to bear. I can feel the love you have for William in reading your post, I am sure he felt it so strongly! Peace mama.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

What a truly wonderful gift you gave your son - to spend his days surrounded in love, and his final moments with you. Your strength is inspiring.

Peace to you all, and little William.


----------



## gratefulbambina (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm so very sorry. You guys handled everything with such strength. It's amazing that strength we can find in us when we need to. I'm crying with you and here if you need me to be


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

Your pictures are so beautiful. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

You and your son are beautiful. He looks so peaceful in your arms. I am tremendously sorry for your loss and hope you find comfort here.








s

Love and prayers,
Jen


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

Mama, thank you for sharing your birth story and William Grant with us. Wow, he is beautiful and his is a truly touching story. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## famille_huggins (Mar 30, 2007)

What a beautiful boy. I'm so sorry for your heartbreaking loss...


----------



## BlessedbyLily (Jan 28, 2004)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. He was such a beautiful little boy.

What a blessing to be able to have that time with him and to be able to say goodbye in your own way.

The photos warmed my heart. He looked truly peaceful, as I know he is.


----------



## forestrymom (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh, Mama!


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Mama, you should be very, very proud of your baby boy. What a beautiful baby and a lovely name. You are a very strong woman and my heart aches for you and your family. Praying you have strength to continue on. Please know we are here for you. Huge HUGS mama.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your enormous loss. I am glad that William got to have such a wonderful mama though for his too short time here.

Like Megan, I am in Ottawa too. I don't know how much family and support you have.... I'd be happy to do what I can. If you need someone to talk to, PM me.

Love to you and your DH.


----------



## heatherweh (Nov 29, 2007)

You and your son are so beautiful. I am so very sorry for your loss. I'm glad you were bale to bring your wonderful boy home and spend some good time with him.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry. He is a beautiful little boy


----------



## happylemon (Nov 5, 2006)

What a beautiful boy. I am so sorry for your loss, but very touched by William's story. I am so glad he was able to have such a peaceful passing. I can't imagin your pain







s


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

I am so sorry.


----------



## lena1984 (May 29, 2005)

Thank you for sharing him with us mama









he's a beautiful baby,much loved and will be missed


----------



## apmama2myboo (Mar 30, 2005)

he's so gorgeous and peaceful. your story brought me to tears. please take care of yourselves.


----------



## jessicasocean (Mar 21, 2008)

As I read your story I cried. You are a brave woman, and what you did for your little boy was incredible. His pictures are precious. My thoughts are with you and your family in this very difficult time.


----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

((hugs)) to you.
Thank you for sharing William's story. It is so heartbreaking yet very beautiful. Thank you for letting us hear this story of grace, love and strength!
William is beautiful and so are you, strong mama.
Peace and healing to you.








William Grant


----------



## MommaHeather (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## laoxinat (Sep 17, 2007)

I am so touched by your story, Matilda. And I don't know how to put this, but...I feel it was such a blessing for you to be able to hold William and be with him while he passed. How comforting it must have been to go right from mama's arm's to God's....Bless you mama.


----------



## fenix (Apr 22, 2006)

Mama. William was a beautiful, precious little babe. You held him within you and he grew in love. You brought him home and gave him peace and a quiet passing encircled in all that he knew, love. My thoughts are with you and your sweet boy.


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

Love, light, peace and healing to you.








William Grant


----------



## Kayda's Mom (Feb 5, 2007)

I am so very sorry for you and DH for the loss of your precious William.
William is a beautiful angel.


----------



## Jannah6 (Aug 29, 2007)

I can't put into words what I am feeling. I am so so sorry for your loss.





















.

You made a wise decision for William, one that not many people would have made.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

What a beautiful baby boy. I'm so sorry his time was so short, but his life and death sound so peaceful and beautiful. I wish you peace and healing.


----------



## allborntogrow (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry. You and your beautiful baby are in my prayers.


----------

